# Scouting Anyone?



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey everyone over the year I have noticeds how many people are involved in Scouting! i think its great in Canada I m in what we call venturers (with a V) for 16-18 year olds just wondering who else is involved in this kinda stuff out of curiosity! Alot of Leaders are in this forum i wonder if theres a connection between scouts and halloween...hmmmmm


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Does this answer your question Colin?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v194/TerrorOnBeechwood1/Linked/PB040008.jpg


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

You're kidding right? Scouts are losers


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I was more of a pirate when I was a kid. I used to build forts and eat bugs and terrorize the neighborhood with my bicycle gang.  we also knew which girls didn't close their curtains when changing clothes. Cap'n Hib the elementary school pirate in search of booty ,arrrghhh!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

A bug eating eyepatch wearing peeping Tom? LOL!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

well he came to the right place to fit in 
i am not currently invovled but used to lead when my son was active our neighbor is still involved second or third year eagle


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Cubmaster here (third time around). Oldest is an Eagle having gone all the way through from Tiger Cubs. Middle made it to First Class but then sports took over. Youngest will be a first year Webelos this year. Love the program!
Venturing is pretty big in the US as well. Our Troop has a venture patrol that does more high adventure activitis; whitewater, skiing, climbing/rapelling, etc..


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Does this answer your question Colin?
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v194/TerrorOnBeechwood1/Linked/PB040008.jpg


lol thats hardcore Vlad. At leas tyour group wears uniforms ours boycott it lol


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

jdubbya said:


> Cubmaster here (third time around). Oldest is an Eagle having gone all the way through from Tiger Cubs. Middle made it to First Class but then sports took over. Youngest will be a first year Webelos this year. Love the program!
> Venturing is pretty big in the US as well. Our Troop has a venture patrol that does more high adventure activitis; whitewater, skiing, climbing/rapelling, etc..


yah same with us we usually take at least one trip to your fair country to do some mountain climbing in the winter in upper state new york. But our group is mostly intrested in white water conoeing (muahaha conoeeing kicks kayak ass lol ) and rock climbing in the gatineay hills of Quebec.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Colin I'm a little disipointed you didn't quite my sentace...


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

claymud said:


> Colin I'm a little disipointed you didn't quite my sentace...


Yay Quoting!!!!!!!!!!!! lol Clay and Scouts are kool we have a website


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey, I'm in scouting. Did the Girl Scout thing for awhile with our daughter until we got involved with Cub Scouts. Was the Committee Chair for 5 years while Vlad was the Cub Master. Now we are into Boy Scouts with our son. He's a First Class Scout. I'm on the troop committee which is the group that keeps the troop organized, arranges all the trips, does all the paperwork involved and the list goes on and on. I'm also the designated Photographer for the troop as well.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

OH NO not scout paperwork the horror of chasing down parents who commit and forget. OH the nightmares and flashbacks.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

For my 2 cents. 

I made it to Eagle and was Assistant scout master for a few years before our Troop folded .

Haven't had the time to get involved since. But you'd be surprised where scouts will turn up.

Many years ago I was at a loss for a Halloween costume for a college Halloween party. 
I decided to wear my old Boy scout costume. When I got there some wise ass started 
making fun of me because I was in Scouts. Just then 2 very big guys walked up behind him 
and tapped him on the shoulder. When they got his attention they said they were in scouts 
and asked the wise guy if there was a problem. The wise guy soon left the party. The big guys 
were real cool. We spent some time talking about which merit badges we had and how far they 
went in scouts.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

thats cool spectra!

Im in Guiding.. hope I can add my 2 cents here. I lead a Ranger group (ages 15 - 18) and a Guide Group (9 - 11) My guide group is in the Core of our community, we are focusing more on lifeskills and literacy. We are trying to help out the girls that normally dont have an opportunity to join any organized activities.... 

My Ranger group is going to be scareactors for me - some of them anyway. I dont want anyone of them to do it if they still want to trick or treat... as I was still at their age 

I think Scouting and Guiding is a very important part of peoples lives...if the leaders want to be there. I cannot understand how many leaders in my Particular district that should not be involved cuz they are burnt out or cant stand the "Blue Mafia" - thats the heads of guiding nickname...

Whatever, I love it and Im pretty sure my units love us too....


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I was a den leader or a cubmaster for a few years when my wife and I were first married. Loved working with the kids.

I got my Eagle Scout when I was a teen.

I'll probably get sucked into scouting again when my son gets old enough. He's only 1 right now.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

as a former cubmaster and a scot leaderi want to say

THE KIDS ARE GREAT,BUT PARENTS SUCK!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Feldjager you hit that right on the nose. 
Being involved as the committee chair for 5 years with the cubscouts, I've seen it all. Cubscouts is a program that is supposed to be family oriented. 
We've had parents who would just drop son off at events, or have a neighbor or Nanny attend the meetings with the scouts. Of course the neighbors or nanny's had no clue what was going on.
Parents who refused to do fund raisers with scout because it's just easier to write a check. 
Parents who build the Pinewood cars and do a professional air brush paint job on it as if the race was for them. We even had a Pinewood Derby Mom brawl attack from one parent, who later we had to kick out. 
Camping trips where always fun. The parents would show up with the travel luggage on wheels, cell phone, makeup, and chair. That meant they had every intention of sitting on their butts while the Pack committee ran around with the kids, cooked and cleaned up after all meals, lugged all equipment up the side of a mountain, set up and took down camp. And then wonder why lunch is being served at dinner time.
The monthly parent meetings which no parent would show up for or if they did they had to take an emergency cell phone call and leave the room.
It was rare if you got just one compliment or thank you from a parent.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Looking at some old threads and run across this. I am a Eagle Scout. Three of my best friends are Eagle Scouts too. I owe the Scout Master of my troop alot. Without his guidance, I'd probally be a hoodlum. Our Troop folded up in the late 90's after 23 years, but alot of us are still like family. I run into some of the guys every few years, and its only like yesterday when we went to summercamp or to Philmont.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

No longer in scouts but I did the whole Brownie and Girl Scout leader thing for my daughters. Then the cub scouts weblos for my sons. They never made it as far as Eagle because they had a pretty lousy leader at the time who never really encouraged them to stick with it and who never did much with them.
Now that they are all grown I'm about to become a volunteer with the Big Brothers/Big Sisters program though. There are very few positive role models for young people in one of the neighboring towns and although they could do alot better than me, they could also do alot worse.  No comments needed from Vlad!


----------

